# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  worldcup Sylt 24.09. - 03.10.

## stephan.freestylewave

Hey Surfcommunity,

mchte zum WC Sylt, Pros sehen, selber surfen und im Zelt abfeiern!!! Habe aber keine Lust, allein zu fahren, bzw. allein zu feiern... Htte auch die Mglichkeit noch eine Person mit zu nehmen, Platz noch fr max. 3 Bretter und Ausrstung. Dann ist aber der Bulli auch voll...

Komme aus 27624 Bad Bederkesa, also wer Lust hat, einfach melden.....


LG Stephan

----------


## wavetrip

mooooinsen altes Haus  :Happy: 

denke ma wir werden uns da oben sehn, dann schnacken wa wie wo was   und sooo wir uns mit dem bus hinstellen. oder ma schaun  weil bus mit auf insel nehmen  kostet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-( 
und dann feiern wa deinen birthday   :Happy: 
und diese woche kann ich ab donn abend  habe freitag frei  also schwing dein arsch an die ostsee xD kein bock  auf ebbe/flut .................................................a  ber schaun wa ma wat der wind sagt 





cuuuuuuuuu

----------

